# Mobile Big Game Fishing Club Memorial Tournament Update



## Riviera43 (Apr 20, 2009)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>It has often been said, "With great challenges, often come tremendous successes!" This is exactly what the tournament committee for the 2009 MBGFC Memorial Day Tournament is hoping for.Since the decision was made to postpone until next weekend, we have received high praise from the vast majoritythat the right decision was made.There is a great chance we will havea significant increase in participation.Of course, we still need the weather to cooperate Saturday and Sunday for the tournament to be the success we are all looking for. We have received lots of feedback from many participants who said they would nothave fishedif we would have had the tournament this past weekend, butwith the rescheduling forthis coming weekend, they will be with us.This is great news for all! We hope if you have not yet decided to join us for what we expect to be a fantastic tournament, please make plans now to be a part of what could be a historic event. There's a bit of irony taking place with the fact that many people were surprised the tournament was taking place earlier in the month than usual. Now, with the postponement, it seems like we're really "back on track" with our normal schedule.

Speaking of schedule, let's take a look at some dates and times for this weekend's events.
*Friday, May 29*- Registration 4-8pm. $250 per angler with a minimum of 4 anglers for boats over 32 feet, and 3 anglers for boats 32 feet and under. Registration received *<U>by 5pm, Wednesday, May 27th, </U>*$200 per angler. Dinner and Kick-off Party presented by _*Gulf Coast Hatteras, *_6-8pm. Captain's Meeting: 8pm. Tournament officially begins and boats may leave after mandatory sign-out from the captain's meeting by captain or owner.
*Saturday, May 30* - Fishing. MBGFC Weigh Dock opens *5pm* and closes at *9pm.**
Sunday, May 31* - Fishing. Boats must be inside Perdido Pass Rocks by *5pm. *MBGFC Weigh Dock *3pm until 7pm. Awards presentation will take place after calculations have been made following weigh in.**

*So come join us this Friday night, May 29th, at the MBGFC in Orange Beach for a spectacular event.There will be atasty dinnerforthe participants prepared by Rob Berglin.Extra dinner ticketsfor guests can be purchased for $20. For the bargain hunters, there will be huge discounts on some great T-shirts from last year (could $5/shirt really be true?) as well as fabulous other items new forthis year. For the more daring type, there may be something interesting involving guessing the weight of the winning blue marlin with proceeds to benefit *The Billfish Foundation.**

*Help us make the 33rd Annual MBGFC Memorial Day Tournament the best ever by joining in the excitement this weekend, May 29-31. And don't forget to sign up before 5pm, Wednesday, May 27th to get the early registration discount! See you there! <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>For more information and on-line registration see our web site at http://www.mbgfc.org


----------

